# January's Photo Contest - Official Calendar Photos



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Submit your photos until 12:00 am on January 15th (the end of January 14th...).

January themes - anything you think has to do with January. Snow, New Years, etc. Anything that January means to you. And just a reminder....goldens only, for the calendar contest.

Another thing....when snapping your photos, make sure you have your date indicator off. I'd have a tough time editing the date imprint off of a final shot...

You can submit your picture in this thread or e-mail it to me at [email protected]. When posting here in this thread, you'll probably have to resize the photo down some....but you can e-mail me to original. I will need top quality resolution especially for the winner, since it will be in the calendar...

Any questions, let me know...


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Also.....open for discussion. If a member has more than one dog, should that member be able to submit a picture of EACH dog? Or one picture per member, period.

I'd like feedback on that, since that question has come up....


----------



## GoldenPaws2 (Dec 8, 2006)

Here is another one of madison when she was a puppy under hubbys ham radio tower


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)




----------



## LaurJen (Aug 10, 2006)

RickGibbs said:


> Also.....open for discussion. If a member has more than one dog, should that member be able to submit a picture of EACH dog? .


I think that's fine, but keep in mind it's not an advantage for anyone to do that. If you submit two great pictures, you're likely to split the votes that may have gone to either one of them alone.... so you actually hurt your chances of having the winning photo


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

True but also keep in mind...everyone has different taste and one might like the photo of one dog and someone else might like the photo of other dog.....And if you dont like the one photo, your not going to vote for it anyway....


----------



## Katiesmommy (Sep 10, 2006)

You should be able to post more then one dog for sure...why not?


----------



## Denali and Gretzky's Mom (Jun 26, 2006)

Maggie's Mom - I LOVE that picture! She is beautiful!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Denali and Gretzky's Mom said:


> Maggie's Mom - I LOVE that picture! She is beautiful!


THANKS..... Its a favorite of mine to.....


----------



## Booker (Nov 14, 2006)

I think posting 1 photo per dog is great, each dog has it's own personality, so why not.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Denali and Gretzky's Mom said:


> Maggie's Mom - I LOVE that picture! She is beautiful!


I agree.....that's a great picture....


----------



## suzanne117 (Jan 1, 2007)

Casey (My niece) lol


----------



## goldencrazy (Dec 15, 2005)

Here is one of my favorite winter shots. It's one of Abbey, who would have been 12 years old this month.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

goldencrazy said:


> Here is one of my favorite winter shots. It's one of Abbey, who would have been 12 years old this month.


I love this picture, Bruce. I think this picture would look great next to Dave's picture of Fred last month....


----------



## goldencrazy (Dec 15, 2005)

Thanks, Rick! I agree, Tom is quite the speciman. Abbey would have liked being next to him! That's Abbey as a 12 week old puppy in my avatar, btw.


----------



## jeffreyzone (Feb 8, 2006)

The last time we had a decent snow here in Atlanta was December 19, 2000. Dottie had been with us for three months. I drove to work that morning, but Karen went out with Dottie and snapped this photo at 7:26 AM. Other than resizing the image to meet the forum size limit, I haven't made any Photoshop adjustments. I would crop it and blur the background for stronger composition, but I like seeing all that snow in the background.

December 19 turns out to be the day we chose for Dottie's birthday, so she was one year old the day this photo was made. Still a puppy! And full of beans like Abbie!


----------



## Booker (Nov 14, 2006)

jeffreyzone said:


> The last time we had a decent snow here in Atlanta was December 19, 2000. Dottie had been with us for three months. I drove to work that morning, but Karen went out with Dottie and snapped this photo at 7:26 AM. Other than resizing the image to meet the forum size limit, I haven't made any Photoshop adjustments. I would crop it and blur the background for stronger composition, but I like seeing all that snow in the background.
> 
> December 19 turns out to be the day we chose for Dottie's birthday, so she was one year old the day this photo was made. Still a puppy! And full of beans like Abbie!


Wow! what a fantastic shot! The color of the snow in the background is so cool. Dottie looks great standing out so well in front of it.


----------



## goldencrazy (Dec 15, 2005)

Wow, Jeffery, that's a really nice shot. Very clear. The only thing I would suggest is taking out that tree behind Dottie's head and you would have a stock photo! Very nice!


----------



## LaurJen (Aug 10, 2006)

Wowie, these are great photos! It is going to be very hard to choose.


----------



## Banner (Jan 25, 2006)

*Ripley last winter*

Here's a shot of Ripley from last winter. We don't have any snow here this year so it looks more like March now.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Great pictures..... it is going to be hard to vote...But I said from the beginning that For each month If I summit a photo I wouldnt vote for my own dog.....


----------



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

This is Lila's submission for January's Photo Contest:










Here is the link for Rick to full version of the above photo:
http://goldenretrieverforum.com/photo2url/images/8842lilka-IMG_5671.JPG

Anyhow, we have two dogs and I really think, I should be able to add a picture of Kia as well  Let me know, if you people feel like that would be ok.

Joe


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Joe said:


> Anyhow, we have two dogs and I really think, I should be able to add a picture of Kia as well  Let me know, if you people feel like that would be ok.


Looks like we'll allow members with more than one dog to submit a picture of each dog.....


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

It's really dumb, but oh well...lol we don't have any snow... 

Also, not sure if this picture is even acceptable?? Even though it's Tucker its very different from what everyone else is posting?


----------



## Kindell (Feb 7, 2006)

*Maple enjoying her 1st snowfall*

The snow here in Ottawa has come and gone a dozen times... but each time it comes Maple enjoys it just as much as the 1st time!


----------



## Leo's Mom (Feb 27, 2006)

*Our entry*

This is my ornery boy! Wonder why he had a snow nose.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Here is Maggie:


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Here is Houdini:


----------



## ty823 (Feb 7, 2006)

No snow in Iowa yet either


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

Another question: What if you have a good pic of someone else's golden, but they aren't a member of the forum? Can you submit that too? I have a few good ones of my in-laws golden and just thought this question up.

Still working on finding my January submission.


----------



## Selena (Dec 26, 2006)

No snow pictures or beautiful changes of weather here in Florida. The closest to snow/winter pictures as we can get is dead grass! That stinks The Snow shots are so beautiful!!!!


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

I agree...the snow pictures are great!! I wish we had snow... maybe someday! lol


----------



## jeffreyzone (Feb 8, 2006)

Maggies mom said:


> Here is Maggie...


Wow, she looks fantastic. Maggie is so lean and healthy looking. She looks like an athlete.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

jeffreyzone said:


> Wow, she looks fantastic. Maggie is so lean and healthy looking. She looks like an athlete.


Thanks Jeff...... Maggie is very athletic and runs like the wind....... I love the lean look.......on her....


----------



## Booker (Nov 14, 2006)

Well, here we are Jan 06 and still no snow..this is so weird...so the best January 'looking' shot I can find is the one day we had a little snow in nov. 


Now that I've entered this pic, I'm sure it'll snow lol


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

I don't think they're calling for any snow anytime soon, Booker.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

GoldenLover84 said:


> I don't think they're calling for any snow anytime soon, Booker.


They're talking more snow for us next week.....I don't know a whole lot about Ontario, but it sure seems you'd get snow before us in the Seatlle area...


----------



## Booker (Nov 14, 2006)

GoldenLover84 said:


> I don't think they're calling for any snow anytime soon, Booker.


Guess what? It's snowing! :doh: not alot but it's white LOL I knew posting that pic would jinx it , oh well, Booker loves it!


----------



## Booker (Nov 14, 2006)

GoldenLover84 said:


> I don't think they're calling for any snow anytime soon, Booker.


You're not going to believe this...it's snowing! :doh: I knew posting that pic would jinx it lol, oh well, Booker's happy


----------



## Booker (Nov 14, 2006)

Ooops,, sorry, I didn't thinkt the first post went through


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Well, if you get a better picture, we'll let you retract the one you posted....just let me know.....

I hope the weather man is right and we'll get some this week, too.


----------



## Booker (Nov 14, 2006)

RickGibbs said:


> Well, if you get a better picture, we'll let you retract the one you posted....just let me know.....
> 
> I hope the weather man is right and we'll get some this week, too.


Oh thanks Rick, I appreciate that, we'll see what the weather does, they're calling for more today and tomorrow


----------



## Vierka (Apr 10, 2005)

Carsonsdaddy said:


> Another question: What if you have a good pic of someone else's golden, but they aren't a member of the forum? Can you submit that too? I have a few good ones of my in-laws golden and just thought this question up.
> Still working on finding my January submission.


This is a tough one... :uhoh: I guess if you submit it and the Golden is in your family with having their permission to use the picture it would be OK to submit it? What does everybody else think? Any rules / regulations (Rick)?


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Vierka said:


> This is a tough one... :uhoh: I guess if you submit it and the Golden is in your family with having their permission to use the picture it would be OK to submit it? What does everybody else think? Any rules / regulations (Rick)?


I'd guess it would be okay......not sure why not. They are family. Samson is MY dog, but Aleesha, having her own account, could submit a picture of Samson for the contest, right?

But I'm open to others opinions here..... Anyone know of a reason we shouldn't allow this?


----------



## Booker (Nov 14, 2006)

Hmmm good question...I agree Aleesha could submit a pic of Samson, she's family and has an account, but I don't think I agree with submitting someone else's dog that doesn't have an account here...the calendar is for us to purchase or win right? just my opinion ...


----------



## Gldiebr (Oct 10, 2006)

These are such great photos! We live in VA, where we've had no snow yet. :crossfing So Bailey's official entry into the contest is a shot of her on New Year's Day, enjoying one of her first off-leash trips to the ocean in Santa Barbara. It was 75 and sunny; she was certainly happy with the January weather! It's a Southern CA winter shot! lol


----------



## mblondetoo (Jan 9, 2006)

My opinion is that I wouldn't mind how many pictures anybody posted only as long as they were the person taking the pictures! I'd love to see tons of pictures. So many people have such good photos it's a shame to pick just one.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Booker said:


> Hmmm good question...I agree Aleesha could submit a pic of Samson, she's family and has an account, but I don't think I agree with submitting someone else's dog that doesn't have an account here...the calendar is for us to purchase or win right? just my opinion ...


I agree... if they dont have an account , they shouldnt be able to post pictures for the calendar....


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

So, what if you didn't take the picture? My brother took half the pictures of Tucker. 

Should I not enter him?


----------



## Vierka (Apr 10, 2005)

Gldiebr said:


> These are such great photos! It was 75 and sunny; she was certainly happy with the January weather! It's a Southern CA winter shot! lol


Gldiebr, this photo is awesome! I would trade snow (fell down yesterday) for this anytime! :wave:


----------



## Vierka (Apr 10, 2005)

Should we make a poll to see how many people agree / disagree with some rules? I think that of course if you're a member here and someone else takes a picture of your dog, that's totally acceptable. I also think that if you're a member and you want to post a picture of a Golden that belongs to one of your loved ones, it's also OK... Poll? To avoid this :argue: (Sorry, I just like the little arguing smilies...


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Maggies mom said:


> I agree... if they dont have an account , they shouldnt be able to post pictures for the calendar....


I understand that point..... Maybe we should just get that family member to sign up....


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

So I'll pose the question as a poll....for future months.

Where is Carsonsdaddy, anyway?


----------



## LaurJen (Aug 10, 2006)

For me the beauty of the calendar is that it's personal--dogs I "know"... so I can thumb through it and say "Look! There's Cosmo! There's Bailey!" etc. I can go out right now and buy a whole calendar of goldens I don't know, so I don't see the point of someone submitting a picture of their friend's golden


----------



## Booker (Nov 14, 2006)

LaurJen said:


> For me the beauty of the calendar is that it's personal--dogs I "know"... so I can thumb through it and say "Look! There's Cosmo! There's Bailey!" etc. I can go out right now and buy a whole calendar of goldens I don't know, so I don't see the point of someone submitting a picture of their friend's golden


I agree totally..well said LaurJen


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

LaurJen said:


> For me the beauty of the calendar is that it's personal--dogs I "know"... so I can thumb through it and say "Look! There's Cosmo! There's Bailey!" etc. I can go out right now and buy a whole calendar of goldens I don't know, so I don't see the point of someone submitting a picture of their friend's golden


That's a great point.....I think that might be the answer....


----------



## mblondetoo (Jan 9, 2006)

You know, if you didn't have to be a member and the dog doesn't have to be yours, someone could find a really cool picture anywhere and post it. I agree with LaurJen. I think it's neat to know the dogs on the calendar.

Honestly, I rather not even see the voting, I think it hurts feelings if your dog doesn't get a vote.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

I dont mind seeing the voting..... I think everyone has beautiful goldens..... And If one of mine win ..thats great...if not... theres always a next time..


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

mblondetoo said:


> Honestly, I rather not even see the voting, I think it hurts feelings if your dog doesn't get a vote.


I don't know if I can hide the vote totals. I guess that's something to ask Joe... I agree, though. Initially, I had hoped to hide them. 

I hope no one's feelings get hurt. If we look at the pictures from December, there were so many GREAT photos, it took away from some of the "lesser" (not really the word I want to use) shots. Cosmo and Samson got a couple votes, but I think they might have been my kids. I knew my picture had no shot versus Augie, Vrocco and DelmarvaGold....

I will look into hiding those numbers though..... The contest is suppose to be fun, and I don't want anyone walking away with their feelings hurt over them...


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Maggies mom said:


> I dont mind seeing the voting..... I think everyone has beautiful goldens..... And If one of mine win ..thats great...if not... theres always a next time..


I was interested in seeing how big Augie won......but I can definitely see where feelings would be hurt if their picture didn't get a vote.


----------



## LaurJen (Aug 10, 2006)

I'd rather not see the voting either. That way it's friendly, it's more "suspenseful," and no one gets their feelings hurt. It would be more fun to log on at the end of the contest and see the big announcement


----------



## VeronicaLovesHerGoldens (May 27, 2005)

I did feel bad for the photos that didn't get any votes. So I have to agree that if at all possible - don't show the votes. And I also agree that only members here should be able to submit a photo and I don't think it has to be a photo they took personally just a photo thats of their dog. Just my 2 1/2 cents worth!!! LOL!!!


----------



## Dog (Sep 26, 2006)

No January pic from Amber yet (anyway nothing you want to see - I spoilled her like my daughter...)

In UK all I get is a muddy cute puppy every other day!!! I know the deadline is the 15th but I can't think of a single shot for January. I might have to miss that one...


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

VeronicaLovesHerGoldens said:


> I did feel bad for the photos that didn't get any votes.


I know how you feel, but I wouldn't take it too serious.....The competition was just rough last month.....


----------



## Alexandre (Jan 6, 2007)

This is Muddy.
I like this photo...Let's try!
Not much snow around here (Brazil), specially in january!


----------



## Booker (Nov 14, 2006)

RickGibbs said:


> Well, if you get a better picture, we'll let you retract the one you posted....just let me know.....
> 
> I hope the weather man is right and we'll get some this week, too.


If it's still ok to change my pic Rick, now that we've had a little snow, I'd like to do that.
If there's any problems, I'll keep the other one in. 
Thanks Rick


----------



## erinw (Jan 13, 2007)

awwww, they are are SUCH sweet pics! 

We've had nothing CLOSE to snow here yet this winter... I'm doubtful it's going to happen at this point! but, oh how I'd LOVE to get some pics of Comet romping in the snow... I know they'd be adorable! lolol

BTW, I love this calendar idea!!! how fun!


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

It's almost time to vote isn't it?! YAY!!! 

I can't wait!


----------



## Lexie's Mom (Dec 14, 2005)

I'm hoping Goldndust entered his avatar picture. I think that is the BEST january pic ever. :crossfing


----------



## gregscott (Dec 4, 2006)

*Happy New Year*

Happy New year








From Mia


----------



## fordtruckman (Jan 7, 2007)

This is a picture of Macgyver (we call him Mac) he was play'n in the snow right before I took the pic. Hope he wins!:crossfing


----------



## Brittany (Jul 24, 2006)

Here's the picture of Princess Buttercup.....I finally figured this attachment thing out. Due to my technical illiteracy it took me most of the day. I still can't figure out how to put it on fullsize though.


----------



## jessme7 (May 29, 2006)

Ok, I did not get any new pics. So this is my entry for Jan. Rick I think I have sent you the full size version, let me know if you need it again. Thanks
Marley with a face full of snow.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

I can't help but notice that the majority of the snow pics, the dogs have snow on their noses! Since we haven't had snow yet, I wouldn't know, but judging by all the great pics, it sure does look like Goldens love to eat snow!


----------



## Scarecrow's Mom (Aug 7, 2006)

*Entries*










UGH. Would have been better had I read the full thread title.

Not to fear got some of Dutchess!!!

~Emily


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

GoldenLover84 said:


> I can't help but notice that the majority of the snow pics, the dogs have snow on their noses! Since we haven't had snow yet, I wouldn't know, but judging by all the great pics, it sure does look like Goldens love to eat snow!


Both Cosmo and Samson, when they come in from playing in the snow, always have snow all over their noses. They really love eating it.

We only had one day of snow last year, the day after we got Samson, and he just ran around doing face-plants in it.....it was so funny. But we were bummed that we didn't get anymore for the winter....


----------



## Booker (Nov 14, 2006)

So does the voting start tomorrow for both contests Rick?


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Booker said:


> So does the voting start tomorrow for both contests Rick?


Yep....I've been working on it for a couple hours now....hoping to have both posted around midnight tonight, Pacific time.

Lots of great pictures....it'll be another tough one....


----------



## Booker (Nov 14, 2006)

RickGibbs said:


> Yep....I've been working on it for a couple hours now....hoping to have both posted around midnight tonight, Pacific time.
> 
> Lots of great pictures....it'll be another tough one....


I suspect it'll be a rough 'year'! we all have such beautiful doggies


----------

